# Review of lab results...



## kimberly.severs (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a provider that is wondering if we can bill a level 1 visit (99211) if the provider reviews the lab results when they get them and make changes to meds, even though the patient is not seen on that date. I am under the impression that 99211 is for face to face encounters. Would I bill a level 1 or is there another code to use? Please help. Thanks!


----------



## cheermom68 (Jan 23, 2012)

*lab*

Review of lab results is considered included in the E&M. There is no separate charge.


----------



## kimberly.severs (Jan 24, 2012)

So basically since she saw the patient the day before and ordered the labs, when she gets the result and changes meds the following day, we can't bill another e/m, because it is included in the ordering of the labs/office call. Is this correct?


----------



## cheermom68 (Jan 24, 2012)

*lab*

Yes.
LeeAnn


----------

